# What color will I get



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You kind of answered your own question, didn't you? Or do you want pattern, i.e. frame overo?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm totally new to colours but if the picture bubba posted is her, she's some sort of b/w frame overo? Still learning here. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

I was wanting to know if she was frame overo or something else


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

Another thing I was wondering what you all think I will get out of her and a silver grulla stud


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Depends on zygosity. First, the stallion needs to be tested for OLWS or you run the risk of a lethal white baby--this is VERY important.

Color-wise, you run approximately a 50% chance of some kind of overo spots, but probably a little less than that due to variations in expression. "Silver" is just a color description in this case--the stallion, I'd be willing to bet, is just a regular grullo. Foal could be black, grullo, red dun, or sorrel.


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have already tested bother the mare and stud for pretty much everything


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

So obviously she's OLWS positive--and he definitely comes up as negative?


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

Their both negative actually


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would seriously be doubting the validity of the mare's test and having her retested. Where did you have her tested through?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not sure you know what OLWS is--do you?

Like NdAppy, I'm not buying that she's negative. There was recently another poster on here who had a mare that the previous owners had told her tested negative, though she looked like a positive. She bred her to her positive stallion, and had a lethal white foal which, of course, had to be euthanized. You cannot trust what people say, and you cannot trust lab results unless they are from a reliable, reputable institution.


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

I kno what it is... And I highly doubt me get a lethal one since the stud is negative ! If I do I can't change it I was told when I tested them they were negative..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Where did you have them tested?

In all honesty I would be demanding a retest at their cost if they said your mare was negative...


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

Not all overos are positive ...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

All frame overos are. And your mare is a frame overo.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Your mare's pattern is the definition of Frame Overo. There is no way she's negative. Where did you have the test done?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your mare displays classic signs of frame overo. She *is* positive for frame/OLWS.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree retest (actually I wouldn't have bothered testing in the first place, it's pretty obvious). So what were the rest of the test results? That info would give a much better idea what color a foal would likely be!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, PLEASE be careful who you breed to that mare. A lethal white foal is a horrible tragedy!! If they are born alive, they suffer terribly. Nothing like waiting all through a pregnancy only to have that happen. Test EVERYTHING that comes close to that mare, IMO.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Heather62108 said:


> Their both negative actually



And the buzzer goes off wrong...please so research on lethal whites its a matter of life or death for the foal


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I'm not sure you know what OLWS is--do you?
> 
> Like NdAppy, I'm not buying that she's negative. There was recently another poster on here who had a mare that the previous owners had told her tested negative, though she looked like a positive. She bred her to her positive stallion, and had a lethal white foal which, of course, had to be euthanized. You cannot trust what people say, and you cannot trust lab results unless they are from a reliable, reputable institution.


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

my stud is negative and she has had a foal before and it's healthy as can be !!! Thank you I know what it is I am in school for an equine surgeon so I probably know more than you all think just don't post anymore on this thread anymore


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Heather62108 said:


> my stud is negative and she has had a foal before and it's healthy as can be !!! Thank you I know what it is I am in school for an equine surgeon so I probably know more than you all think just don't post anymore on this thread anymore


**** ok your knowledge is so great then you should have the "knowledge" to come up with the color of a perspective foal.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Heather62108 said:


> my stud is negative and she has had a foal before and it's healthy as can be !!! Thank you I know what it is I am in school for an equine surgeon so I probably know more than you all think just don't post anymore on this thread anymore


In school for an equine surgeon? So you've already graduated from vet school, huh? I really admire people who go on for specialty training like that. I mean, that's a LOT of school, a lot of money, and a lot of time. Kudos to you! You must be a superwoman, too, to have time with training, rotations, studying, patient treatment, breeding, AND web forums!

It's also great that you've had your stud tested and he's come out negative. Because, as you know since you're a veterinarian, many solid-looking horses actually carry the lethal white gene.

As a veterinarian, you also realize that just because your mare had a healthy foal in the past, that does not mean she cannot produce a lethal white foal. Of course you obviously know that every time she's bred to another carrier, she has a 25% chance of producing a lethal white baby!


----------



## Heather62108 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes I do thank you !!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have any advice for prospective vet students? I'm going to be applying to vet school very soon, and I've been working on my essays. It's nice to see that spelling and grammar won't be highly selected for....I can breathe a sigh of relief there!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Heather62108 said:


> Yes I do thank you !!


Seriously how old are you?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Twelve. Harleigh - GrandSlam Stables

Must be a record for world's youngest vet!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Twelve. Harleigh - GrandSlam Stables
> 
> Must be a record for world's youngest vet!


**** someone call the guiness book


----------

